# Deformed ooth



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

An egyptian mantis laid this ooth. All others were normal. Not a big deal just thought you guys would like to see it.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jan 8, 2007)

Oddly enough, it reminds me of a pork rind.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

> Oddly enough, it reminds me of a pork rind.


I can see why. Wonder if it tastes like one?


----------



## joossa (Jan 9, 2007)

^Yuck!


----------



## Candles (Jan 9, 2007)

> I can see why. Wonder if it tastes like one?


Well Rick, does it?? We're all counting on you for this info and don't try telling us it tastes just like chicken either. :twisted: LOL


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 10, 2007)

What if it really does taste like chicken?


----------



## Shelbycsx (Jan 11, 2007)

Is that an egg visible in the middle of the ooth (and a few other spots)??

Kinda looks like tempura zucchini to me! Just dip it in some soy sauce and wallah; tempura mantis and veggies.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes those were the exposed eggs, they will not hatch unfortunately.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2007)

Well strange enough, my spiny flower mantis also laid an ooth this afternoon. I thought the ooth will be on the darker side of the bark, however, she laid on the brighter side of it, it looks kind of deformed but at the same time looking like a "branch" from a tree trunk. Just wonder if she is doing it to simulate camouflage effect or this ooth is a goner. I can only hope it is fertiled. She was mated a week ago.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 1, 2007)

The "deformed" ooth hatched out today!! I am a happy man now  especially after i failed to breed them for the second generation last year. I was worried this might be another infertile ooth due to the odd shape. I guess she is probably trying to "camouflage" the ooth which look like a twig! Now i wonder if I accidentally bred the wrong species last year when i bought in new blood of adult male to mate with my female :? Anyway, i will have plenty of spiny flower mantis nymphs available again


----------



## wuwu (Mar 2, 2007)

congrats! hopefully i can mate mine.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 2, 2007)

Awesome! I didn't think that ooth would have made it either.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2007)

Wuwu, if possible watch the mating process because female can be very defensive. If she didn't show aggression towards male or ignore his existance there is a chance you could leave them alone. I had good and bad luck with this species so i hope you can breed them too. All the best!


----------

